# Check Engine light (TPS)



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

1995 4x4 HB ka24e 

So I rebuilt a ka24e and I have the truck running. At idle sitting in drive way I have no engine light. Idle is around 750 800, if I run rpm to 1.5k idle starts to surge, rev up and down. Hit 2k it's fine. Once I start driving down the road the check engine light comes on. If I press the gas it goes off, let off gas it's on. I get back in drive way put in neutral, and engine light goes out. Doesn't come back on till I'm in motion. Again it's on when in motion foot off gas, press the pedal and it goes out. I can literally press on and off the gas pedal as fast as I can and engine light comes on and off just as fast. code is for tps, I have tried to adjust it but hasn't changed the way it acts. 

Truck runs fine, idle is smooth. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Check the error codes

[VIDEO] Checking Error Codes - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Maybe there's a bad spot in the TPS? If you had a scan tool, you could graph the signal and check for breaks.


----------

